# Knitting in Public Etiquette



## Julianne_T (Apr 8, 2016)

Hi, All - I recently attended a student piano recital presented by my sister (the teacher). I sat in the back row (so I wouldn't disturb anyone around me) and knitted while I listened. Later my sister and I discussed the etiquette of knitting at a recital. She thought it was inappropriate - that I should have just sat and paid more attention to the music. I was surprised, because I had not intended any disrespect to the performers, but I could see her point that it might appear so. It makes me curious about what you all think. Would you take your knitting to a recital if you did not have a student who was performing?


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

I agree with you sister. My mum used to take her knitting to the movies..........I am still embarrassed by that! 70 years later.


----------



## NCNeedler (Jan 6, 2014)

I often wonder the same thing about other types of events. Looking forward to others’ responses.


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

I think I might be in the minority, but I would not take my knitting to any type of event that I was invited to.


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

Any where my attention is required, I don't knit. My family pointed out to me that at any social gathering, unless it pertained to crafts, to please leave it home. The group is reluctant to include me in conversation and find it off putting. So, I won't die if I don't knit at so and so's shower.....ect.


----------



## ceejay42 (Nov 18, 2013)

To be honest I agree with her. Don't get me wrong though, I do totally see your side too, because I am a knitter and I "get" it, but I think that people who don't knit might think that you brought your knitting because you were not really interested and you wanted something to do while these people are "boring" you with their piano playing!
I must repeat, I would be sitting there wishing I had my knitting with me lol, but I'm just trying to see this from the non-knitters view.


----------



## mlab (Apr 10, 2016)

I would not do it and probably would be annoyed if someone sitting next to me was knitting.


----------



## Country Living (Oct 3, 2012)

Did it once and found so isolated from every one else...they just looked once then ignored the rest of the time even after stopping and tried to reinter the gathering which did not work.. then another time was asked why did not bring my work.. they considered it as not being wanted.. so do not any more...


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Nobdy’s business but your own. So long as your needles were not too clicky, I cannot imagine thst anyone could have been distracted by you knitting.


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

I would never do it. Knitting in a waiting room yes but not at concert of any kind of describtion it's not fair on those trying to concentrate. It's off putting having someone knitting or crocheting or texting.


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

I wonder how many people at the gatherings look at their phones while watching the event or visiting with friends?


----------



## 18931924 (Feb 11, 2013)

My mother took her knitting to the movies, especially when she was knitting for the soldiers during the war and I wasn't embarrassed, nobody ever complained about her knitting, they just knew mother was at the movies and that was that, as a matter of fact wherever she had to go and sit, the knitting went with her. I, myself, only knit at home or at our craft sessions.


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

Never. Ever. People are more important to me than any knitting project. And my phone would be off and in my purse.


----------



## Candycounter1 (Mar 28, 2017)

Hmmmmm????
Concerts require listening, not watching.

I find it irritating that people “play on phones” everywhere, so why should someone knitting bother anyone.❓????????‍♀❓


----------



## mommorow (Oct 21, 2017)

Sorry, I would not take my knitting to a recital or any other performance. My attention should be on the performer. I also keep my cell phone put away.


----------



## Annu (Jul 19, 2013)

knitteerli said:


> Nobdy's business but your own. So long as your needles were not too clicky, I cannot imagine thst anyone could have been distracted by you knitting.


Tottally agree


----------



## PhoneGal (Dec 12, 2016)

I don't think it's "inappropriate". Texting, talking on phone yes. Knitting absolutely not. Even Puritans knitted in meetings! and we all know they were VERY strict about church protocol and you even went to meetin' if it was 20 below & you had one leg and the other was broken.


----------



## cathysmith97 (Jul 3, 2013)

I probably would sit in the very back row, and knit also. I use wooden needles, so I should not be disturbing anyone.


----------



## ggmomliz (Jan 31, 2016)

I might take a small project to work on before and after, as well as during any breaks but would most likely not knit during the performance.


----------



## Hilda (Apr 23, 2011)

I often see people playing with their phones so why is knitting or crocheting any more rude. At least needlework is doing something productive.


----------



## petey49 (Sep 11, 2016)

Many years ago I was attended group therapy. One of the other particpants brought her needle point. At the first meeting she told us that even though she would be working on her item she would be engaged with us. She did ask if any of us had an objection; which of course, being polite, we said no. But some how she never seemed commiitted to the group and eventually left. That is when I learned that even though people can do two things at once it is important that your “audience” percieve that they have your full attention. Now the question you have to answer for yourself is how important is your audience to you.


----------



## chubs (Nov 5, 2011)

mommorow said:


> Sorry, I would not take my knitting to a recital or any other performance. My attention should be on the performer. I also keep my cell phone put away.


That's how i feel too.


----------



## chubs (Nov 5, 2011)

mommorow said:


> Sorry, I would not take my knitting to a recital or any other performance. My attention should be on the performer. I also keep my cell phone put away.


That's how I feel too.


----------



## judyb9 (Feb 28, 2017)

Julianne_T said:


> Hi, All - I recently attended a student piano recital presented by my sister (the teacher). I sat in the back row (so I wouldn't disturb anyone around me) and knitted while I listened. Later my sister and I discussed the etiquette of knitting at a recital. She thought it was inappropriate - that I should have just sat and paid more attention to the music. I was surprised, because I had not intended any disrespect to the performers, but I could see her point that it might appear so. It makes me curious about what you all think. Would you take your knitting to a recital if you did not have a student who was performing?


No, I would not take my knitting or crocheting to a public event. It is disrespectful. I do not think I would go unless I knew any of the participants. There is a lady who crochets in a Woman's Group, or class on Sunday's. This is also disrespectful. As in the first example, things are happening "up front" that people have spent time preparing to show the audience. Why would you go and be distracted from listening and learning by doing a craft that needs at least 50% of your attention? Also your movements, with your hands, would also distract those around you. NO, I would not take my knitting or crocheting to s public event.


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

In my initial comment, I thought that I was going to be in the minority regarding my opposition to knitting at public or even private gatherings. I do remember quite a while ago, a question was posed regarding knitting in church and most KPers responded that they thought it was okay to do so.


----------



## Butterfly53 (Jan 2, 2017)

I'm actually surprised by the number of "thou shalt not" answers. Hm. I always thought it was more polite to appear to be doing something constructive than obviously appear to be bored to tears.


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

Having "sinned" once I would not do it again!


----------



## tdorminey (Mar 22, 2011)

Sadly, the ones who turn their cell phones off are in a tiny minority. Most CT users apparently do not find it at all rude/inattentive/disrespectful/whatever to check caller ID and/or text messages even on silenced phones. And some will even text while speaking with you face-to-face! Talk about being driven by your own importance and the need to keep the world informed of your every thought and activity!

I'm sorry - I didn't start out to highjack your post; this is one of my most rancorous pet peeves. The arrogance of self-importance never fails to annoy me.

But to respond to your original question, I have to agree with your sister. I knit in waiting rooms to use, not waste, precious knitting time controlled by other factors. To someone performing for an audience, full attention is most appropriate.


----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

I think it is rude, just as using a cell phone in a recital is rude, maybe more so. I also agree that I may be sitting there wishing I had my knitting.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

I have to have something in my hands to do. If people around me don't like it then they are free to ignore me. I went to many dance recitals and my granddaughter was thrilled to have me there and knew I watched her dance. Without my knitting I think it would have been too much for me to endure an entire recital. We're all different. I had my knitting with me at a Pascha dinner yesterday. People seemed glad I was there rather than upset that I would have the audacity to bring my knitting. Sometimes just knowing it's there is enough.


----------



## bokemom (Mar 16, 2017)

I take my knitting to many public events, especially the grandkids stuff. I will knit in the down time but as soon as the performance starts it's put away.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I would take my knitting.


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

Butterfly53 said:


> I'm actually surprised by the number of "thou shalt not" answers. Hm. I always thought it was more polite to appear to be doing something constructive than obviously appear to be bored to tears.


Good manners requires that even if we are bored, we don't let it show! Once I have agreed to attend an event like a recital, especially with another person, I show respect for the performer, the person or persons with me, and others in the audience. If I were bored to tears, and alone, I would quietly leave rather than finding something to amuse myself with during the performance.


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

I can multi-task.
I crochet without looking at what I am doing.
I've crochet at the movies in the dark.
And at sporting events. And at restaurants.
I can go on, and on.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

My family would not think a thing about it. They know that knitting never kept me from participating in an event-- I can talk and knit, visit with friends and knit, etc. Tomorrow is budget hearings for 9 agencies that our Council on Aging is responsible for supervising how they use the money allocated to them. I will knit a simple item the whole time, asking questions as we go.


----------



## diamondbelle (Sep 10, 2011)

I wouldn't, not only because it's considered inappropriate, but you're distracting those in the audience who are sitting near you. I went to see the play 42nd Street, and a woman sitting in the row in front of me crocheted throughout the whole play. It was very annoying to those who were sitting around her.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I take my knitting to concerts but only knit before the concert and maybe at intermission. if you go early to get a good seat, then the time waiting is put to good use.


----------



## HMQ (Jun 1, 2015)

I feel if I am invited to a social event the person inviting me wants me to spend time and be engaged with them or the group. I wold not take any knitting or crocheting to such an event. I do however take my knitting and crocheting on public transportation and when I'm going to be waiting be it a medical appointment, waiting for my truck to be serviced or sitting in a parking lot waiting for someone to do errands.

I usually try to keep a bag with a small project in case I get stuck in traffic and have to sit for more then 10-15 min. And I keep my hands moving the whole time I'm a passenger in a vehicle.


----------



## klrober (Mar 20, 2013)

I can understand knitting while waiting at an appointment etc but going to some public event isn't the same & if you can't leave the knitting at home you're the problem...


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

Only to knit before the program started.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

klrober said:


> I can understand knitting while waiting at an appointment etc but going to some public event isn't the same & if you can't leave the knitting at home you're the problem...


Many who have anxiety or other problems are all to ready and willing to admit to being the problem. A companion animal is readily accepted these days. Why not knitting? Personally I'd rather see someone using a coping tool than to have them stay home, always, never go anywhere because it's not acceptable.


----------



## m_azingrace (Mar 14, 2012)

My knitting goes everywhere with me. While I don't always work on it, I know my "companion project" is always ready to comfort me if I need it.


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

I think if the event were an free, outside concert, like 4th of July, or where people were moving around, eating, and generally enjoying the event, it would be OK to take your knitting. I do not think at a recital, that one should knit, play with their phone, or be distracting with a camera.

You see more hands in the air taking photos or videos at public events where there is a celebrity now than every before. I always thought it amusing that at space shuttle launches here in Florida, people were looking through their camera and missing the actual launch. Decorum seems to go out the window.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

If I am in a darkened room/hall, even if it's a Star Trek Marathon, I tend to fall asleep. I _wish_ I were able to knit in the dark!

If the room/hall is lit, and listening is all that's required, I knit. I _can_ knit and listen.

What I can*not* do is sit still doing nothing at all.

Yes, it's a problem. My only means of coping with it is to knit. I refuse to take any tranquilizers.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

m_azingrace said:


> My knitting goes everywhere with me. While I don't always work on it, I know my "companion project" is always ready to comfort me if I need it.


I'm the same


----------



## k1p1granny (Feb 9, 2016)

I always knit at the movies and while waiting at doctors etc. I wouldn’t take it to a child’s concert though. But if knitting in public is the worst thing we can be accused of then I think we are doing ok


----------



## Tigerwiggy (Apr 24, 2013)

Absolutely not. I believe it is disrespectful to the performers, as well as those around you.


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

I would not take my knitting to any performance.


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

I would take my knitting. You are not watching. Idle hands and all that!!! listening


----------



## dmme (Oct 2, 2017)

If you attend a concert, it is because you want to hear the person perform. If you find that you need something to keep you from being bored, you are implying that the person's performance is boring -- even if you are listening. The others avoided you because they thought you were insulting the performance. If you want to knit in a televised performance or a movie, no problem -- the performers are not there and can't be insulted. At a mass spectacle - like a football or baseball game -- it's okay because knitting is much milder a criticism than heckling and heckling abounds. Just be sure to be polite when someone spills chili all over your almost completed Alpaca item.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I probably would not have taken my knitting, but I admit I have brought mine to my grandsons baseball games and track meets. I bring mine when I go to visit my mom because she's a knitter and enjoys looking at and talking about whatever I'm making.


----------



## lindakaren12 (Dec 16, 2011)

Can't think of a more relaxing way to enjoy a recital


----------



## mrswyzard (Jul 13, 2011)

I always have mine with me, but only get to knitting when I am alone, in a waiting room or with other crafters.


----------



## maxjones (Aug 2, 2011)

I think it should be accepted. We all have "learning styles" one of which is kinesthetic. That means that the learner needs to move (use her hands) when listening to a speaker. I used to frantically take note, then ended up doodling in the margins...lol. I got good grades in college doing that. I think it wrong to assume that someone is not listening if they are doing something with their hands. I happen to listen "better"that way.


----------



## TerryinCanada (Jul 17, 2012)

I would not knit at a concert. I knit on the bus because it takes an hour to get downtown. I meet people who come and talk to me and ask advice.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Elin said:


> I think I might be in the minority, but I would not take my knitting to any type of event that I was invited to.


Same...


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

No, I wouldn’t


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Julianne_T said:


> Hi, All - I recently attended a student piano recital presented by my sister (the teacher). I sat in the back row (so I wouldn't disturb anyone around me) and knitted while I listened. Later my sister and I discussed the etiquette of knitting at a recital. She thought it was inappropriate - that I should have just sat and paid more attention to the music. I was surprised, because I had not intended any disrespect to the performers, but I could see her point that it might appear so. It makes me curious about what you all think. Would you take your knitting to a recital if you did not have a student who was performing?


If it is a performance, church service, social event, etc., it seems inappropriate to me. If it is in public but in isolation such as public transportation, doc's waiting room, etc., then it seems o.k. to me.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I attend a History of Art class and we have one lady that brings in her knitting. Fine with me. I can't imagine that she pays much attention but I know she knits for charity so she makes those items all the time and anywhere where she can do so.


----------



## cathy73 (Apr 8, 2013)

I think knitting while listening is fine. I concentrate better while knitting, as long as I'm not doing a complicated pattern that needs attention. I knit while watching TV and still follow and enjoy the shows. It might be because I'm kind of unable to sit still, but knitting helps me with that and I can visit with people while knitting too. I do usually ask if anyone minds if I knit but no one has ever said it made them uncomfortable. I knit at meetings too. No one has ever complained. I think it might be different if I had a pattern laid out and balls of yarn all over. When I knit in public I knit something that does not require reading a pattern, I keep the yarn in my purse and since I almost always use circular needles all I have is busy hands held close to me. 
We are all so different. Some people need to concentrate while they are knitting and others can concentrate better on other things while knitting.


----------



## Rusty UK (Apr 10, 2018)

When Harold Macmillan, then UK Prime Minister, attended public meetings his wife, Lady Dorothy, would accompany him and sit on the platform knitting. When we asked why she replied 'When you have as many grandchildren as I have you can't afford to stop'.


----------



## JoLink (Oct 17, 2016)

To me, it is more rude to text or read emails in public places, church & etc. or even while you are having a conversation with someone. At least most people can knit and listen at the same time. In Julianne case, she was not there for any of the performers, but for her sister the teacher, it could have been that she didn't know any of the performers so why couldn't she knit and listen. I can't understand why there was any harm done, she was on the back row.



Hilda said:


> I often see people playing with their phones so why is knitting or crocheting any more rude. At least needlework is doing something productive.


----------



## Oldesttm (Jul 4, 2012)

I knit everywhere...and I pay attention, don't fall asleep, do not look around or at my phone. I'm old and if you don't like me, that's ok . (I do make sure it's an idiot project that I don't need to look at. If there's a speaker, I ask if it will be bothersome. And if I don't know the people around me, I may do the same and stop or move if necessary.) They should teach hyper kids to knit in class instead of using the spinner things.


----------



## Ruddersrun (Aug 6, 2013)

I would also consider it rude to knit at a concert.
I do knit in public--waiting rooms, airports, planes, but not when I should be listening to a performance or a speaker.


----------



## Fourel (Jun 25, 2012)

If knitting helps you focus on the music then knit. I knit in meetings to keep me awake and focused.


----------



## Elaine3975 (Feb 9, 2014)

Definitely, I love knitting while listening to music, I hear more as I tend to knit to the beat of the music. People whom do not knit do not understand this. I crochet the same way.


----------



## knityknot (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm sorry but no I wouldn't you are going to see a performance you should just sit and enjoy what is happening. 
And do your knitting at a later date, I hope I haven't offended you by posting my opinion.


----------



## knit-knit (Aug 22, 2016)

I also agree with your sister. I think it does show disrespect to the (probably young and impressionable) performers even though that wasn't your intent.


----------



## snowmannut (Apr 17, 2014)

I agree also I take my crocheting to waiting rooms or riding in my car One time I took my to my grandson's basketball game and he didn't like it because he didn't think I could pay as much attention to the game, so I stopped taking it


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> Never. Ever. People are more important to me than any knitting project. And my phone would be off and in my purse.


I totally agree.


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

My mother use to take her knitting bowling and I have seen ladies knitting by the pool while waiting for their children. But like your sister , in that situation it looked like you were not interested in what was going on. Now don't get me wrong anyone who knits would have understood and in my case it would have kept me awake. But it was not a place to take your knitting.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

I don't think it is appropriate and is disrespectful. :sm25:


----------



## Beth K. (Oct 21, 2013)

I do take my knitting and do it during "the sitting around time" before, itermissions and wait until the crowd clears after the event, then tuck it in the bag for the sport event or performance. Lots of wasted time to be recouped. I put this time into the same class as riding in the car.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Well you see, good manners are not taught in schools now, so no never knit at a concert or any event and put the phones away. Cell phone usage is becoming an addiction disease,


----------



## KitKat789 (May 17, 2016)

Julianne_T said:


> Hi, All - I recently attended a student piano recital presented by my sister (the teacher). I sat in the back row (so I wouldn't disturb anyone around me) and knitted while I listened. Later my sister and I discussed the etiquette of knitting at a recital. She thought it was inappropriate - that I should have just sat and paid more attention to the music. I was surprised, because I had not intended any disrespect to the performers, but I could see her point that it might appear so. It makes me curious about what you all think. Would you take your knitting to a recital if you did not have a student who was performing?


No I would not take my knitting to a recital, class, church service, or anywhere where people were performing/speaking. I consider it very rude and disrespectful. I also turn my cell phone off at such functions.


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

vikicooks said:


> I wonder how many people at the gatherings look at their phones while watching the event or visiting with friends?


Ditto!


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

If it's an invited event, even though I can listen and knit, it gives the perception that I'm not listening. That's what's rude. It's the same way I feel when some one is on their phones.


----------



## bellagray (Nov 29, 2011)

vikicooks said:


> I wonder how many people at the gatherings look at their phones while watching the event or visiting with friends?


 i was wondering the same thing.


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

JoLink said:


> To me, it is more rude to text or read emails in public places, church & etc. or even while you are having a conversation with someone. At least most people can knit and listen at the same time. In Julianne case, she was not there for any of the performers, but for her sister the teacher, it could have been that she didn't know any of the performers so why couldn't she knit and listen. I can't understand why there was any harm done, she was on the back row.


Ditto!


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

Oldesttm said:


> I knit everywhere...and I pay attention, don't fall asleep, do not look around or at my phone. I'm old and if you don't like me, that's ok . (I do make sure it's an idiot project that I don't need to look at. If there's a speaker, I ask if it will be bothersome. And if I don't know the people around me, I may do the same and stop or move if necessary.) They should teach hyper kids to knit in class instead of using the spinner things.


Ditto


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

k1p1granny said:


> I always knit at the movies and while waiting at doctors etc. I wouldn't take it to a child's concert though. But if knitting in public is the worst thing we can be accused of then I think we are doing ok


Ditto


----------



## bellagray (Nov 29, 2011)

I went to a bridal shower and someone brought their knitting along. no one made a big deal out of it. i bring mine everywhere i go and if i feel comfortable working on it i will. but i wonder if the people who complain about someone knitting at an event or outing approach the people who are on their phones as well.


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

yourmother306 said:


> I can multi-task.
> I crochet without looking at what I am doing.
> I've crochet at the movies in the dark.
> And at sporting events. And at restaurants.
> I can go on, and on.


Good for you


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> My family would not think a thing about it. They know that knitting never kept me from participating in an event-- I can talk and knit, visit with friends and knit, etc. Tomorrow is budget hearings for 9 agencies that our Council on Aging is responsible for supervising how they use the money allocated to them. I will knit a simple item the whole time, asking questions as we go.


Good to hear this


----------



## bellagray (Nov 29, 2011)

diamondbelle said:


> I wouldn't, not only because it's considered inappropriate, but you're distracting those in the audience who are sitting near you. I went to see the play 42nd Street, and a woman sitting in the row in front of me crocheted throughout the whole play. It was very annoying to those who were sitting around her.


why would someone crocheting be annoying to people around her......maybe they were annoyed they didn't bring their project with them LOL


----------



## Margaret Trapp (Jan 31, 2015)

No. And. I think knitting in church is also not appropriate. It draws attention to the knitter.


----------



## GranMaLin (Jan 28, 2018)

There was a woman at the church I used to attend who, every Sunday, would crochet during the sermon. It was somewhat distracting as I would end up watching her instead of listening.....she was crocheting and listening attentively as she could tell you what the sermon was about and how she felt about what was said! I can't do that, I get lost in concentrating on what I'm doing.


----------



## Almost (Mar 8, 2014)

Yes, indeed, take your knitting. Some of us need to have our hands busy to pay the best attention. Some doodle. We knit. I feel you were respectful by sitting in the back so as not to disturb. Perhaps it was others who were paying more attention to you than to the music who need to rethink the situation. (No disrespect to anyone intended.) I take my knitting to meetings and movies to lessen my tendency to fidget. Please continue to take your knitting.


----------



## Kadoonya (Nov 4, 2015)

The question of knitting in church has also been discussed here.
I am attending a concert tonight. I was given box seat tickets. Tempted as I have a mindless charity project I could bring. But, I don’t think I will.


----------



## Evie253 (Jul 10, 2015)

I also would not knit at a concert, or any other recital, play, conference, lecture, etc. I am an addicted knitter, but feel it would be rude to those performing or speaking. I'm torn over the movies. It's dark. No one is performing live to offend. But, I guess it depends on who you are with. If it's embarrassing or annoying, I guess I wouldn't do it.


----------



## cabinessence (Oct 27, 2017)

I attend several folk festivals every summer, and, happily, knitting in the audience is not only accepted, but encouraged! I find that my busy hands help me listen better, as well.


----------



## barbaralbb2119 (Sep 18, 2015)

18931924 said:


> My mother took her knitting to the movies, especially when she was knitting for the soldiers during the war and I wasn't embarrassed, nobody ever complained about her knitting, they just knew mother was at the movies and that was that, as a matter of fact wherever she had to go and sit, the knitting went with her. I, myself, only knit at home or at our craft sessions.


My Mom did this, too.... but before I came along. Usually, she was knitting "soakers" for my brother (pre-plastic pants). Once, the lady behind her leaned over and said she'd have the move because my Mom's knitting kept her from watching the movie....
I understand your sister commenting and completely understand why you'd take your knitting. I think it's situational... and this situation might be one where you honor her wishes rather than your own. Your knitting is patient and the yarn will wait for you.????


----------



## geeta goswami (May 18, 2017)

I would not take my knit as that would divert my attention which is a kind of disrespect. Its same with reading books. I think these r personal work not to b taken at formal places.


----------



## hersh (Nov 7, 2011)

Candycounter1 said:


> Hmmmmm????
> Concerts require listening, not watching.
> 
> I find it irritating that people "play on phones" everywhere, so why should someone knitting bother anyone.❓????????‍♀❓


right on!, Ever notice people who fiddle with their fingers, nails. hair, body, clothing? Not to be forgotten the SCENTS and snacks? Personally I would tell Sis, not attending again. Just my opinion.


----------



## ewc43 (May 5, 2011)

I knit in the doctor's office, at square dances, between tips, at meetings, etc. I've never knit at a concert or a church service, but will knit almost anyplace else.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

vikicooks said:


> I wonder how many people at the gatherings look at their phones while watching the event or visiting with friends?


I have never done either, nor would I. I don't like the implication for either the event or myself that I can't get through a gathering that deserves full attention without my own person activity, whether knitting or anything else.


----------



## patnxtdr (Feb 5, 2018)

Julianne_T said:


> Hi, All - Would you take your knitting to a recital if you did not have a student who was performing?


WHile it may appear to be discourteous to others that you bring knitting to an event, I think it is perfectlly alright. I fall asleep it if I have to sit quitely listening to someone drone on! At least, if the presentation is the most boring, I will get something useful done out of it!

Some managers in offices will let me knit at meetings, and some think it is showing you are inattentive.I have explained I CAN listen and knit at the same time -- in fact, it helps me pay attention if my hands are busy. Otherwise, I just doze off. Which would they prefer I do?

When you reach a certain age, you can get away with almost anything! You have earned that right. So if you want to knit at a recital, good for you! You are being productive!


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

I wouldn't have taken my knitting to a recital because I would feel like my attention should be totally on the performers. However, I do take a "no-brainer" project with me for waiting rooms and take my current project with me on long car rides. The only 'event' I have taken knitting to is a yearly Super Bowl party at our small community center. I find football boring and don't really understand it either, so I sit amongst our friends and neighbors and knit. They all know I knit and they don't care. I put it down to enjoy the commercials and snacks along with everyone, I join in conversations and quite a few people come over to see what I'm working on now. They are engrossed in the game and there is so much hollering going on that I'm not disturbing anyone and I'm at least making some headway on my latest WIP. :sm02:


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

There are plenty of other opportunities to knit. I wouldn't do it in a situation where I was expected to pay attention. I know, I know, studies show that knitting increases your concentration, but think about it from the performer's point of view. If you had worked really hard to prepare for a recital and looked up to see someone knitting, how would you feel? I don't mean to be rude or disrespectful to you, I just feel that if I'm going to attend a performance, I owe it to the performers to look and be attentive. Other people's behavior, like texting or playing games on a cell phone, shouldn't be a comparison.


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

Elin said:


> I think I might be in the minority, but I would not take my knitting to any type of event that I was invited to.


I agree with you. Whether you have a student performing, watching a movie, super bowl party, etc, etc you should give your undivided attention to the event...you were invited for your company.


----------



## knityknot (Mar 25, 2013)

I think people use their mobile phones to much, they don't look where they are going they walk into people they will not move out of the way.
I was in a wheelchair after a total knee replacement to my left knee, last year on holiday when I almost got a teenage girl on my knee.
Because she was on her mobile phone and not looking where she was going she never even apologised she just laughed and carried on.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

Julianne_T said:


> Would you take your knitting to a recital if you did not have a student who was performing?


Well, honestly, if I didn't know any of the students, I wouldn't be going in the first place!!

There have been lots of studies done over the years that indicate people are often better able to pay attention if their hands are busy. Hence the invention of the "fidgit spinners" for children with various issues, so they can better pay attention in school. Personally, I've knit at meetings. And I've been a presenter where others have knit at meetings. Smaller groups, I've asked at the start if it would bother anyone if I knit. So far - I've had no complaints.

As for a music recital - unless you are a "music expert" yourself, and can discern the notes, timing, etc., I really see no difference between listening to someone play while you knit and listening to a radio or record player (yeah, I'm old school - can't keep track of what the most recent devices are called) or other music source. As long as you are not disturbing the people immediately around you, I see no reason not to knit or crochet.


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

As a volunteer church musician (piano/organ) I often had a knitting or crochet project with me which I worked on and no one ever had a negative comment. In one situation, I would sit behind the grand piano during the sermon where only my legs were visible. My project bag would sit on the floor and the strand of yarn could be seen travelling upwards. When some of the church members meet for a reunion some 45 years later, they often comment on the fact that seeing the yarn moving up as I worked was one of their favorite memories of those long ago days. No one was offended or disturbed by my needlework.


----------



## Reinharv (Apr 8, 2016)

Julianne_T said:


> Hi, All - I recently attended a student piano recital presented by my sister (the teacher). I sat in the back row (so I wouldn't disturb anyone around me) and knitted while I listened. Later my sister and I discussed the etiquette of knitting at a recital. She thought it was inappropriate - that I should have just sat and paid more attention to the music. I was surprised, because I had not intended any disrespect to the performers, but I could see her point that it might appear so. It makes me curious about what you all think. Would you take your knitting to a recital if you did not have a student who was performing?


I have to admit that I did take some knitting (socks) once with me to a competition at an elementary school that was very informal but didn't land up doing any knitting as I felt it would be inappropriate. There were lots of parents there, grandparents-all there to support the children & they clapped for everyone not just their kids. Yes, you can listen to music & knit at the same time or watch TV and knit but you attended the recital to support your sister & show respect to her. By knitting-to her-it says you'd rather be somewhere else.

I think if your sister saw you on your phone the whole time (maybe playing a game) she would be also upset. It's just like if you invite some friends to your home & they immediately get on their phones-it would show disrespect and appear they would rather be somewhere else.


----------



## LewzOurselves (Oct 19, 2017)

I was just thinking about this yesterday bc of the intro to a knitting book. She talked about knitting during meetings but asking great questions and being engaged etc. I just kept thinking how rude it was. (It’s not just about how good the cake you made tasted but also its presentation haha)

Sometimes it isn’t whether we can multitask or not, but it’s about SHOWING others our respect and attention. Even when it makes us more uncomfortable. (Now I am not talking about anxiety disorders etc but in general for the majority of people) It is a distraction to performers and other audience members and it shows disrespect, which of course is not the intention. I feel the same way about cell phones, computers, and talking (even whispering). And I feel the same way about a smaller scale. Drives me nuts when people text during a visit especially without excusing themselves. Waiting rooms are fine. 

People are gonna do what they do. But since the question was asked, that’s my two cents.


----------



## Lsay3 (Sep 30, 2012)

I would love to take my knitting to some of the long and unnecessary meetings we have a work! Everyone is on their phones not listening, why can't I knit!


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

I bring a small project to work on while waiting for the program to begin, or during intermission. I never knit during a performance and, no1girl, I almost never go to the movies because I can't knit there.


----------



## Sewgin (Feb 28, 2013)

vikicooks said:


> I wonder how many people at the gatherings look at their phones while watching the event or visiting with friends?


Good question. I was wondering the same thing. But that is ok? NO! At home, I often listen to music while I knit.


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Knitting at any social event has more going for it than another person constantly on his/her cell phone. 

If you can give proper attention to what is going on around you and knit, too, go for it.

Sometimes the criticism is more rude than the act.


----------



## edithcarolf (Aug 25, 2012)

I agree with your sister. Even though none of the participants was your child they deserve your undivided attention. I absolutely mean no disrespect to you.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Julianne_T said:


> Hi, All - I recently attended a student piano recital presented by my sister (the teacher). I sat in the back row (so I wouldn't disturb anyone around me) and knitted while I listened. Later my sister and I discussed the etiquette of knitting at a recital. She thought it was inappropriate - that I should have just sat and paid more attention to the music. I was surprised, because I had not intended any disrespect to the performers, but I could see her point that it might appear so. It makes me curious about what you all think. Would you take your knitting to a recital if you did not have a student who was performing?


I would not knit at a recital (did not last year at a wonderful piano performance)... nor do I knit in church. However, I do knit at almost any meeting, waiting rooms (doctor, dentist, etc.) and in the car (as a passenger, unless at a dead stop in serious traffic congestion).


----------



## sandyridge (Nov 15, 2014)

I personally don't think it should be done, but it is your own decision. I think you should enjoy the time while you are out and save needlework for a pastime at home.


----------



## susieM (Dec 11, 2017)

A lady used to take her knitting to church. She sat in the front too. I found it to be very distracting.


----------



## JudithKnits (Sep 28, 2017)

I seldom go anywhere without a small knitting project, usually a chemo cap. Great when waiting at doctor and dentist offices! I have been known to knit at meetings which I am not chairing, and find it really helps me to focus on the conversation. I am often called upon to summarize so we can move on with discussion. With concerts and the like I usually knit after we are seated and when reviewing the program, also during the intermission, but it all goes into my project bag when the program begins.


----------



## Maryanneed (Feb 4, 2017)

No problem. You sat in the back...disturbing no one. Were there to support your sister. Enjoy your knitting. Enjoy the music.


----------



## Victor_ (Mar 6, 2014)

Nothing. Your sister is right.
Regarding how much you like knitting, not always is correct todo in public places.


----------



## Clay Lady (Jan 16, 2012)

I do not leave home without a knitting or crochet project.
Knitting in public is more polite than studying one's cellphone, which seems to take all of one's concentration.
I can stay completely immersed in the conversation or enjoy the music and still knit and maintain eye contact (hint: do a project that does not take up too much of your grey matter)

Have to share this at this appropriate time:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-534983-1.html

To each his own...


----------



## doglady (Nov 12, 2013)

I was a at my daughter's high school football game and my daughter was in the marching band. I have NO interest in football. I took a paperback book of crossword puzzles and worked them during the game. A man sitting near me asked me why I paid for a ticket to the game if I was going to work my puzzles all during it. (He said this in a very nasty way). I told him that, although it was none of his business, my child was in the marching band and I would be attentive while she was on the field when he was probably getting a beer and paying no attention to the hard working students. I was being quite and unobtrusive so if this bothered him he was free to move. I was required to sit in this spot as I was a chaperone for the band.


----------



## Vista (Apr 30, 2016)

When I was enrolled in a college English literature class, one student, sitting near the front, knit every session for the full hour. Some of the rest of us found it terribly distracting. Either she was never asked to desist, or she just ignored the request. I have no idea how this might have affected her retention of English literature content, or her ultimate grade. But I know my enjoyment of English literature was diluted. So I try not to engage in distracting behaviors that might distort another's pleasure.


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

I have adhd (I am 58)as long as I could see and not kill anyone with my needletip I would have done the same your eyes having nothing to do with what your ears are doing unless she meant it distracted others, this topic as I recall has come up before and it sticks in my mind (it could have been a different forum) that someone once said they knitted in church after checking with the minister to see it was ok but she received the same reactions because no one asked her if she had the ministers permission. The only thing I can see that might have prevented this is telling her what you wanted to do and see if she minded. 
I stand by the fact that eyes and ears are not connected except by the head and most blind people have ears and don't need working eyes to hear you talking something to think about in my mind.
Tonda USA


----------



## Julie's Mom (Feb 22, 2015)

I knit in classes and meetings all the time. I also knit while playing bridge -- my husband and I are competitive duplicate bridge players. I've been doing it forever - I knitted my way through college with needles held in my left hand when I need to take notes with my right. Because I'm hard of hearing and have to lip read, I learned to knit without looking at it. Almost no one has ever complained about my knitting. It's not impolite -- I am clearly engaged in whatever's going on and participate. I'm just a born multi-tasker and get bored doing only one thing at a time, I guess.


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

Elin said:


> I think I might be in the minority, but I would not take my knitting to any type of event that I was invited to.


I agree with Elin. I take my knitting most places. Not to church or a funeral.
Recently took knitting to a banquet (not a fancy banquet most women wore jeans) 
got 2 orders. I got lots of comments telling me that I was smart to bring something
to do. There wasn't any phone reception for their phones.


----------



## Ermdog (Apr 24, 2014)

Two thoughts. As a person with ADD, I know that in a situation like a recital, I know for fact I will listen better and more attentively if my hands are busy. My kids are the same, if their hands are busy they remember better, as much as it bugs me and I feel like they are not giving their undivided attention. We literally receive better when our hands are working something. I have a hard time personally not mentally switching off if required to sit still and just listen. I get distracted, feel like I can't focus on the subject, daydream. On the other hand, socially, doing something with your hands while listening does appear as though you are more interested in what you are doing than the speaker or performer. It is socially unacceptable and really a matter of perception. I understand both side well as I've been on both sides. I would opt for squirming in my seat and hoping to remember some of what I've been sitting through (in case I were asked for an opinion or impression) rather than give the impression that I was uninterested. It's too bad, but there it is.


----------



## Irish Kathleen (Feb 6, 2014)

The operative word used here is "etiquette." That word implies respect and our respectful behaviors toward others. As much as we love to knit, it requires that our focus and attention be inescapably focused on IT. That excludes fully respectful attention being focused on others at appropriate times.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

I don't see a problem with knitting at a recital.
There are few places I won't knit, like church.
I have a friend who knits in church, I could never do that!


----------



## AdeleRM (May 20, 2012)

I take my knitting with me to the great-grandkids' concerts, ball games, etc. to work on before they begin - and sometimes during. I've never felt that anyone was paying any attention to what I was doing.


----------



## SueFerns (Aug 16, 2011)

As long as my pattern was in my head and didn’t have to refer to a pattern, and I couldn’t be heard (my needles don’t click), and I was in the very back (this is a lot of ands), I would knit. Unless I was asked not to, in which case I probably would not return. I have a nervous condition and fidget if my hands aren’t busy.


----------



## Miss Ellie (Oct 3, 2011)

There is a very old movie, probably from the 1930s, where one of the major characters is knitting at some sort of fashion show. 

I'm sorry I've forgotten the name of the movie and the names of the movie stars in it. It probably wasn't Rosalind Russell but she was that type of character. It suggests that knitting in public was more acceptable at that time.


----------



## teresep6 (Sep 21, 2013)

I am really amazed by how many of you equate texting to knitting in public! Texting takes your attention away from the event, knitting can help many of us focus better on the event. A simple pattern that doesn't require referring to directions often or taking notes of rows completed--especially if the item is to be a charitable donation--I don't think there is anything wrong with that. I used to knit at folk concerts constantly. Maybe I wouldn't at a formal concert. Knitting at a family gathering never stopped me from chatting with everyone, just kept me from wanting to get up and leave for somewhere I could have my hands busy.......


----------



## hilltopper (Jul 16, 2014)

Irish Kathleen said:


> The operative word used here is "etiquette." That word implies respect and our respectful behaviors toward others. As much as we love to knit, it requires that our focus and attention be inescapably focused on IT. That excludes fully respectful attention being focused on others at appropriate times.


Kathleen - I think you got to the crux of it. Good manners are not about how we feel, but rather about how we make other people feel. And I wonder about those here invoking cell phone use by other people. Do we want to say if others are rude we should be equally so? In this case it did not matter that the children performing were not known by the knitter. They were there to display the sister's teaching skill and thus deserved her attention. As for asking the permission of others; I think that just shows they ones asked were more polite than the one asking.


----------



## dv802 (Aug 4, 2013)

diamondbelle said:


> I wouldn't, not only because it's considered inappropriate, but you're distracting those in the audience who are sitting near you. I went to see the play 42nd Street, and a woman sitting in the row in front of me crocheted throughout the whole play. It was very annoying to those who were sitting around her.


What exactly annoyed you and the people around her? 
Was she counting too loudly? Wearing an obnoxious head lamp? Throwing her yarn at the performers? Waving her project around and yelling "look at me!!"? 
Or was she quietly sitting there enjoying the show and not being annoyed by the others around her that were judging her?
If what she was doing did not cause you to not hear or see the performance why worry or be annoyed about it?


----------



## alexdoc (Feb 11, 2016)

I see nothing wrong with knitting while listening to music. Just make sure you're not poking anyone with your needles or elbows.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

I take my knitting with me almost everywhere but am careful about where I sit. If in a lecture situation I'll position myself near the back of the room, symphony concerts I take something small , usually on bamboo needles to I don't make noise.


----------



## Paulaross (Feb 3, 2016)

I think most people would compare knitting to reading,thinks my your mind was on the Knitting not the recital. I wouldn't take my knitting, but would probably sit there the entire evening wishing I had it. I sat next to a lady at an AC/DC concert who was knitting. It didn't bother me, but I was amazed she could concentrate on her knitting. I also watched a woman texting on her phone during her father's funeral. I thought that was very disrespectful and changed my opinion of that woman.


----------



## IzzieBean (Feb 15, 2018)

It never would have dawned on me that knitting would upset others in public, until a friends husband pointed out a lady knitting in church. She was only knitting before the service and set it down eventually but even that bothered him. I felt that I knit while watching tv and other than missing the occasional action scene I can listen and knit at the same time. I will never bring my knitting to church upon this realization but there are times I wish I could. 

As for the recital I would also wish I could have my knitting with me but I would not want to miss seeing the kids all dressed up and every nuance they make as part of their appropriate performance also.


----------



## jeam (Feb 15, 2014)

I knit if I am in a waiting room. Sometimes it starts a conversation. Some people in waiting rooms are quiet and don't even look at each other.


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

Julianne_T said:


> Hi, All - I recently attended a student piano recital presented by my sister (the teacher). I sat in the back row (so I wouldn't disturb anyone around me) and knitted while I listened. Later my sister and I discussed the etiquette of knitting at a recital. She thought it was inappropriate - that I should have just sat and paid more attention to the music. I was surprised, because I had not intended any disrespect to the performers, but I could see her point that it might appear so. It makes me curious about what you all think. Would you take your knitting to a recital if you did not have a student who was performing?


I would! If the person who's performing doesn't know the difference, go for it. Recitals can get long and boring. I always take my knitting to graduation ceremonies. When there's well over 1,000 in the graduating class and way more than that in the audience, who's going to know or care. I guess I'm just too old to really care about public opinion. I've had to sit through more than enough boring events in my life.


----------



## linnet (Aug 16, 2016)

Butterfly53 said:


> I'm actually surprised by the number of "thou shalt not" answers. Hm. I always thought it was more polite to appear to be doing something constructive than obviously appear to be bored to tears.


The biggest "thou shalt not" is to allow your boredom to be obvious. If a person is not capable of this simple social skill, that person should stay home and knit.


----------



## Di Colo (Sep 20, 2017)

I knit everywhere people understand that this keeps me calm. I even knit at church. Always something so old dish cloths are my take along now have never had anyone say anything Bout it.


----------



## jansews (Jan 27, 2015)

I take my knitting to my book club. I've asked if it bothers anyone and all said no. In fact a couple of the members want to take up knitting again. I participate in the discussions asking and answering questions. Other than taking my knitting to appts. where I might have to wait I usually don't take my knitting with me.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

lainey_h said:


> Other people's behavior, like texting or playing games on a cell phone, shouldn't be a comparison.


Yes it should. They are entertaining themselves in another way, and paying less attention than a knitter that is used to knitting and watching TV would be. Knitting while watching or listening actually helps me pay more attention to what's going on than having my mind wander or looking around at others.


----------



## Julek5p5 (Feb 24, 2015)

Love my knitting, but just as I make sure to turn off my phone in a restaurant, movies, plays, etc., I would not knit in those places. I feel that those places are about socializing, paying attention to and considering others. It's not about me. At home, craft meetings, craft stores, staying with like-minded friends who knit and crochet, my front porch, my house-- it's all about doing the things I enjoy.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

I take my knitting everywhere, though usually a small project (like socks) that doesn't require concentration. My friends and family are always interested in what I'm knitting and it never interferes with conversation. I would take my knitting to an event...I can knit without having to watch my hands.


----------



## Granny Jo (Mar 24, 2014)

I take knitting or crocheting to do (a small item) whenever I have to wait for something, car repair, doctor's office, BEFORE my kids concerts, etc. I put it away when the performance starts (or when my car's done). ~smile~

Don't get all bent out of shape over this, though. It's no biggy and it shouldn't be a dwelling point.

Frankly, I like to knit when listening to music and saw nothing wrong with what you did, but your sister did, and that's the key.



Julianne_T said:


> Hi, All - I recently attended a student piano recital presented by my sister (the teacher). I sat in the back row (so I wouldn't disturb anyone around me) and knitted while I listened. Later my sister and I discussed the etiquette of knitting at a recital. She thought it was inappropriate - that I should have just sat and paid more attention to the music. I was surprised, because I had not intended any disrespect to the performers, but I could see her point that it might appear so. It makes me curious about what you all think. Would you take your knitting to a recital if you did not have a student who was performing?


----------



## nannybel8 (Dec 10, 2016)

I agree with your sister....my attention would be on the concert and the performer.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Being a musician's wife, I would not take my knitting to a recital or concert of any kind. Might be tempted, but wouldn't do it. :sm17:

I like Granny Jo's suggestion of knitting before the concert while waiting and putting it away during the concert. Quite frankly, I would love to knit during a concert too, just know it would not be accepted, so I save it for music being played on the radio or streaming on tv.


----------



## cynthiachandler (Oct 23, 2016)

As I'm getting older, and having lost my husband very unexpectantly, I've spent a lot of time reflecting on life. There is the old sayin "Idyll hands make the devils work shop", well in my mind you are using the time listening to a concert very productively! You were kind enough to be there, if you want to knit its nobodies business. I find people say what ever comes into their minds, are constantly looking at those dam phones and interrupting while someone else is speaking, knitting shouldn't bother anybody.


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

No, I would not knit at something like that. There is a lady who brings her knitting to church and even though I’m a knitter, I think that is inappropriate. Very disrespectful to the performer or pastor. They have prepared something special for you and deserve your undivided attention


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

maxjones said:


> I think it should be accepted. We all have "learning styles" one of which is kinesthetic. That means that the learner needs to move (use her hands) when listening to a speaker. I used to frantically take note, then ended up doodling in the margins...lol. I got good grades in college doing that. I think it wrong to assume that someone is not listening if they are doing something with their hands. I happen to listen "better"that way.


I totally agree with what you and Jessica Jean have said on this subject. I generally have a small, simple knitting project that goes everywhere with me. I don't always knit, but it's there if I need it. When I do knit, I try to be as unobtrusive as possible. If I didn't have something to keep my hands busy, I would fidget, which would be annoying to those around me.


----------



## Julianne_T (Apr 8, 2016)

Granny Jo said:


> I take knitting or crocheting to do (a small item) whenever I have to wait for something, car repair, doctor's office, BEFORE my kids concerts, etc. I put it away when the performance starts (or when my car's done). ~smile~
> 
> Don't get all bent out of shape over this, though. It's no biggy and it shouldn't be a dwelling point.
> 
> Frankly, I like to knit when listening to music and saw nothing wrong with what you did, but your sister did, and that's the key.


Hi, again, all - I appreciate your comments and viewpoints. As I expected, I heard everything from Definitely not! to Go for it! Granny Jo, you said two things that resonated with me completely. One, not to get bent out of shape about it. My sister and I talked about it, but there was no argument at all. (So whoever it was who told me I was the problem was a little over the top. There was no problem.) The second thing was what I had been leaning toward after reading some of your replies. I had gone to the recital because I wanted to support my sister. If she thought my knitting was inappropriate, then regardless of my thoughts on the subject, in order to honor her, I won't knit at future recitals.

Again, thank you all for taking the time to express your thoughts.


----------



## Dr knitpurl (Aug 28, 2017)

I am a professional musician and would be offended if someone were knitting at a formal concert. In a concert, it's disrespectful of the performers and others attending to do anything -- opening a crinkly candy wrapper, talking, texting-- that distracts attention from the concert. And, as much as I LOVE knitting, I believe it's included in that category.


----------



## dv802 (Aug 4, 2013)

Dr knitpurl said:


> I am a professional musician and would be offended if someone were knitting at a formal concert. In a concert, it's disrespectful of the performers and others attending to do anything -- opening a crinkly candy wrapper, talking, texting-- that distracts attention from the concert. And, as much as I LOVE knitting, I believe it's included in that category.


I guess I'm dense. I don't see how knitting is disrespectful or distracts attention from the concert. I am not making any noise like crinkling candy wrappers, talking, or throwing my yarn at the performers. If people around me can be easily distracted by what I am doing, it's their problem, not mine. 
As a professional musician, would you stop a performance to ask a knitter to leave? You should be concentrating on the piece you are playing and not what the audience is doing.


----------



## nurseamy (Dec 13, 2017)

People are easily insulted. eg There are churches where women knit while listening not considered rude at all. Another church frowns upon it. So there you have it. Enjoy your life its short and its yours.


----------



## Quiltermouse (Jun 11, 2013)

Last week I knitted through a board retreat for the nonprofit that employs me. And I participated fully. Mind you, I wasn't knitting lace or entrelac. But I knit simple things pretty much anywhere if that's what it takes to keep me seated and engaged on a given day. The last time I sat through an entire event with nothing to keep my hands busy, my hangnails were bleeding by the end of the evening.


----------



## RNLinda (Dec 14, 2012)

I like to knit, but can enjoy an evening out without it. Even if you are quiet, and needles aren't clicking, I think it is a distraction to those around me. It appears as if you are bored, and if I really felt I couldn't get through it without knitting, would probably just decide to stay home and knit. I know phones are a distraction, but I also silence my phone at meetings, concerts, etc., can make it through an evening without checking it.


----------



## Cat D. (Feb 26, 2017)

I guess I am the BAD person. BUT, due to a head accident, I find I must keep my hands busy, I have to, otherwise I do get antsy just sitting there. I do tell this to people in advance if I have received an invite to an event, where it is not acceptable to knit at. Most of the time, most people do not have a problem with it. I do carry small work, that can easily hide on my lap, so many people have no clue that I was actually working on my knitting. I just let people know in advance.


----------



## Trekkiebigtime (Oct 13, 2015)

I agree and I am a knitter and would love to bring my knitting, but I feel the wrong impression would be made, and that I would rather be home knitting than there (9 times out of 10, probably right LOL)



ceejay42 said:


> To be honest I agree with her. Don't get me wrong though, I do totally see your side too, because I am a knitter and I "get" it, but I think that people who don't knit might think that you brought your knitting because you were not really interested and you wanted something to do while these people are "boring" you with their piano playing!
> I must repeat, I would be sitting there wishing I had my knitting with me lol, but I'm just trying to see this from the non-knitters view.


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

I regularly attend a support group and I almost always bring a small, completely mindless project - generally a sock when it's in the stockinette-in-the-round stage. I often volunteer to read something brief to the group and knit while I am doing so. I think everyone there "gets" that the knitting doesn't distract me a bit from whatever is going on. I will add that I have a tremor in my hands, that is generally not too severe, but knitting with "muscle memory" only helps to quiet the tremor.

I've had many people ask me what I'm making or compliment me on being able to do two things at once. Never had a disapproving look or negative comment. I've also seen a couple of other women crochet or do cross-stitch at meetings.


----------



## gginastoria (Jun 2, 2013)

Candycounter1 said:


> Hmmmmm????
> Concerts require listening, not watching.
> 
> I so agree. I find I am more attentive if my hands are busy. I don't knit at weddings or funerals but I've knitted at the movies and at meetings for years. When people stop fooling with their phones I might listen to their argument to the contrary.


----------



## helenwarren (Apr 28, 2017)

No knitting and no cell phones at a recital!!


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

linnet said:


> The biggest "thou shalt not" is to allow your boredom to be obvious. If a person is not capable of this simple social skill, that person should stay home and knit.


To me, knitting does not in the least indicate boredom.


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

Irish Kathleen said:


> The operative word used here is "etiquette." That word implies respect and our respectful behaviors toward others. As much as we love to knit, it requires that our focus and attention be inescapably focused on IT. That excludes fully respectful attention being focused on others at appropriate times.


I think that as much as it apparently would require your attention and focus to knit in a concert, that is absolutely not true for all knitters. My hands go on automatic and my mind is entirely on the music or the meeting or whatever. I'm talking about doing stockinette in the round on a sock - naturally I don't bring a project if I'm at the increase or the heel.........or any pattern that requires my attention.

All KPers can't accurately be painted with the same brush.


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

dv802 said:


> I guess I'm dense. I don't see how knitting is disrespectful or distracts attention from the concert. I am not making any noise like crinkling candy wrappers, talking, or throwing my yarn at the performers. If people around me can be easily distracted by what I am doing, it's their problem, not mine.
> As a professional musician, would you stop a performance to ask a knitter to leave? You should be concentrating on the piece you are playing and not what the audience is doing.


That could happen and in fact in some places you would be asked either to stop or leave.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

I would say no to public gatherings as much as I would Like to, I never do.


----------



## allisonrya (May 29, 2015)

Interesting topic. I think it's ok - as long as your not clicking. I was thinking about doing something like that myself. At a work seminar - they tend to be dry and boring and then my mind wanders and it never gets back to the topic at hand or it does but by that time i'm lost. I thought maybe if i brought "mindless" knitting (knitting round and round of sock) the knitting would help my focus. Havent tried it yet but i want to.

Do you know when i really want to knit. When i'm in a museum with artwork all around me. I want to sit on a bench and pull out knitting and just absorb the beauty of the art and knit. aaaaah


----------



## dishers (Dec 1, 2017)

I would leave my projects at home. I also do not play on my phone at different events.


----------



## ginnyinnr (May 20, 2012)

I would not, definitely not. It is disrepectful to the event, I see it that way and I am sure others around me would.


----------



## elfiestouch (Aug 31, 2011)

I never take my knitting anywhere except the waiting room from a doctor.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

I am sure there are many many opinions and I didn't read through the pages but to answer your question, I agree with your sister....not appropriate in my opinion. You may not have had a student playing but others there did so to them, it may have been disrespectful. While you might feel you were listening, your focus was still elsewhere.

In the end, it was how your sister felt that took priority....she was the teacher. But, it happened and I think lots of what we do in life is just a learning experience. Again, my opinion.


----------



## Specialtyknitsetc (Oct 1, 2015)

No! No! No! Disrespectful to the max. Just my 7 words worth.


----------



## dv802 (Aug 4, 2013)

Specialtyknitsetc said:


> No! No! No! Disrespectful to the max. Just my 7 words worth.


Specifically, why is it disrespectful? 
I am truly trying to understand this.


----------



## Lisa BB (Jun 28, 2017)

Julianne_T said:


> Hi, All - I recently attended a student piano recital presented by my sister (the teacher). I sat in the back row (so I wouldn't disturb anyone around me) and knitted while I listened. Later my sister and I discussed the etiquette of knitting at a recital. She thought it was inappropriate - that I should have just sat and paid more attention to the music. I was surprised, because I had not intended any disrespect to the performers, but I could see her point that it might appear so. It makes me curious about what you all think. Would you take your knitting to a recital if you did not have a student who was performing?


How can you knit at a STYX concert? There is too much energy and dancing going on.


----------



## bbk (Mar 23, 2014)

I take my knitting most places. It gives me something to do with my hands while I'm waiting for an event to start. My grandkids participate in archery and there is a lot of down time when I knit. When the match begins I put it away. I also take it to church and often knit before the service starts. I think it depends on the event. For myself I can listen to music and knit with no problem. Since you were sitting in the back of the room I don't think it should have caused any problem. Just my opinion.


----------



## bbk (Mar 23, 2014)

I take my knitting most places. It gives me something to do with my hands while I'm waiting for an event to start. My grandkids participate in archery and there is a lot of down time when I knit. When the match begins I put it away. I also take it to church and often knit before the service starts. I think it depends on the event. For myself I can listen to music and knit with no problem. Since you were sitting in the back of the room I don't think it should have caused any problem. Just my opinion.


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Interesting question!! I concentrate so much more on the sound when I am knitting - so I would understand you - but non-knitters, I don't know.


----------



## 6catsplus1 (Jul 18, 2017)

vikicooks said:


> I wonder how many people at the gatherings look at their phones while watching the event or visiting with friends?


Exactly. I'm much more disturbed by the constant glare of phone screens than by anyone working quietly on in a lap.


----------



## nanamags (Jan 19, 2017)

No I wouldn't take my knitting to a concert or the likes, but I have no problem knitting in a waiting room at the hospital etc if I think the wait could be long.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

hilltopper said:


> Kathleen - I think you got to the crux of it. Good manners are not about how we feel, but rather about how we make other people feel. And I wonder about those here invoking cell phone use by other people. Do we want to say if others are rude we should be equally so? In this case it did not matter that the children performing were not known by the knitter. They were there to display the sister's teaching skill and thus deserved her attention. As for asking the permission of others; I think that just shows they ones asked were more polite than the one asking.


I'm with you on all points.


----------



## 6catsplus1 (Jul 18, 2017)

Jessica-Jean said:


> If I am in a darkened room/hall, even if it's a Star Trek Marathon, I tend to fall asleep. I _wish_ I were able to knit in the dark!
> 
> If the room/hall is lit, and listening is all that's required, I knit. I _can_ knit and listen.
> 
> ...


I have an ADD brain and need something to drain off the excess energy or I will concentrate on absolutely nothing. I don't always need to do the work, but I need to have it at hand. If I'm knitting or crocheting, I'm not distracted, I'm hearing every word. I crocheted in PreOp with the doctors talking to me. And they totally got it!


----------



## 6catsplus1 (Jul 18, 2017)

Elaine3975 said:


> Definitely, I love knitting while listening to music, I hear more as I tend to knit to the beat of the music. People whom do not knit do not understand this. I crochet the same way.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## judyb9 (Feb 28, 2017)

When I answered the original lady's question, I did so at 1 hr and 33 min after she hit send. Well, I have read about 90% of the comments and no one has mentioned what they would do in a class, or lecture in college or at a community meeting. If they were conducting the meeting, or teaching the class would they be happy to see people in the audience knitting, crocheting or on the phone or I pad? I think not. After all, much time and effort went into planning and preparing for the class or meeting. I took my projects on the bus while getting to work, at break and at lunch. Many on the bus wanted to know for whom I was making the blanket. Same questions from my co-workers. I would start one at home work on it during the day and when it was 1/2 finished, leave it at home and start another to work in the daytime.

I have a peeve with some of the comments using the words "bring" and "take." My mother always corrected her 3 children on proper grammar. She would say "remember, you BRING toward yourself, you TAKE away from yourself and you TAKE from point A to point B. (example; to a child you say "Bring the ball to me" and the little one does. Then you say "TAKE the all to daddy, 
not "BRING the ball to daddy."and lastly "TAKE the ball and put it in the toy box.") Just saying.


----------



## 6catsplus1 (Jul 18, 2017)

Clay Lady said:


> I do not leave home without a knitting or crochet project.
> Knitting in public is more polite than studying one's cellphone, which seems to take all of one's concentration.
> I can stay completely immersed in the conversation or enjoy the music and still knit and maintain eye contact (hint: do a project that does not take up too much of your grey matter)
> 
> ...


Love the SL link!


----------



## 6catsplus1 (Jul 18, 2017)

doglady said:


> I was a at my daughter's high school football game and my daughter was in the marching band. I have NO interest in football. I took a paperback book of crossword puzzles and worked them during the game. A man sitting near me asked me why I paid for a ticket to the game if I was going to work my puzzles all during it. (He said this in a very nasty way). I told him that, although it was none of his business, my child was in the marching band and I would be attentive while she was on the field when he was probably getting a beer and paying no attention to the hard working students. I was being quite and unobtrusive so if this bothered him he was free to move. I was required to sit in this spot as I was a chaperone for the band.


Good for you!


----------



## marciawm (Jun 2, 2015)

Agree with your sister. Leave you needle at home. Show respect to the performers


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

I’m kinda surprised you and your sister didn’t discuss this before hand. 

I took a small crochet project to my nieces play. One lady gave me a dirty look. I told her that my niece was in the play so that I would certainly put it away when the play started. And I did. 

I crochet and knit only at small family gatherings.


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

I usually bring a knit or crochet project to an event when I know we will arrive early. I work on it until the event begins. I think it is
the polite thing to put it away during a presentation and to knit only before it begins or during an intermission. It encourages
conversation and getting acquainted!


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

ceejay42 said:


> To be honest I agree with her. Don't get me wrong though, I do totally see your side too, because I am a knitter and I "get" it, but I think that people who don't knit might think that you brought your knitting because you were not really interested and you wanted something to do while these people are "boring" you with their piano playing!
> I must repeat, I would be sitting there wishing I had my knitting with me lol, but I'm just trying to see this from the non-knitters view.


Well said. I agree.


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

I understand wanting to knit. It, for me, seems like a very relaxing way to enjoy the music. However, would you sit and read a book at the recital? That would seem rude. and many people view knitting the same way.


----------



## desert rat (Jan 26, 2017)

vikicooks said:


> I wonder how many people at the gatherings look at their phones while watching the event or visiting with friends?


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Miss Ellie said:


> There is a very old movie, probably from the 1930s, where one of the major characters is knitting at some sort of fashion show.
> 
> I'm sorry I've forgotten the name of the movie and the names of the movie stars in it. It probably wasn't Rosalind Russell but she was that type of character. It suggests that knitting in public was more acceptable at that time.


1930s? If it was during WWII, it was almost expected that people would knit any and everywhere.


----------



## galbiez (Jun 20, 2017)

I find that I pay better attention when I knit and I stay awake....no sleeping with two needles in ones hands. i have knit thru plays, sermons, etc. People who object do not have the automatic knitting gene that some of us do.


----------



## Danielito (Jan 9, 2015)

I do take my knitting to the ball park - I go to keep my husband company, but do not care for the game much - and so knit...


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

susieM said:


> A lady used to take her knitting to church. She sat in the front too. I found it to be very distracting.


Same at any meeting or performance where you want to concentrate on the proceedings. Very distracting to have someone knitting nearby, even if they knit silently....


----------



## SquidgeWA (Apr 28, 2015)

The analogy of checking cell phones to knitting really hit me. Yeah, they're about the same. I don't knit while at "events" or "occasions" because I must focus on my knitting or I lose my place. And I do turn off (or at least certainly silence) my phone and stash it.


----------



## Joyce Stewart (Feb 1, 2015)

Elin said:


> I think I might be in the minority, but I would not take my knitting to any type of event that I was invited to.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Dr knitpurl (Aug 28, 2017)

I am a college professor who occasionally has a student who does some kind of needlework during lectures. I find that it is not only distracting to me, but also to the other students in the class. There have been times I've asked the student (privately, so I don't embarrass them) not to knit, embroider, crochet, etc., during class. They always have responded positively, usually saying that they are trying to get something made in time for Christmas.


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

I would work on my knitting.


----------



## Stariea (Oct 8, 2017)

I am a Great Great Aunt who pays for my great great Nephews violin lessons and since I live two towns away so I set in the back of the room while the class practice so. I know and heard the concerts and I am the only one who goes to his actual concerts not his parents so I go up to the balcony and take my crochet or needle point and do it and never had a complaint. It is better than taking a baby who is fussy and kids who can't sit still getting up and down constantly leaving and coming back to listen while parents let their child play video games and talking to one another during the concert which is in my train of thought is way worse than someone doing what they enjoy while enjoying the music. I have seen this with every one of his concerts. So yes I have and will do it again. I have needle pointed and knitted etc at family wedding after parties, and picnics. I do not see the harm if it is not disturbing anyone.


----------



## cantellouk (Feb 6, 2013)

I knit wherever I go - tennis open, cricket, trains, buses and car. I do it quietly and feel if I'm not disrupting anyone it is okay?


----------



## AuntyAmy (Feb 12, 2018)

linnet said:


> The biggest "thou shalt not" is to allow your boredom to be obvious. If a person is not capable of this simple social skill, that person should stay home and knit.


I think that adults who spend their time on cell phones or tablets during social events are tho ones to stay home.


----------



## AuntyAmy (Feb 12, 2018)

tmvasquez said:


> No, I would not knit at something like that. There is a lady who brings her knitting to church and even though I'm a knitter, I think that is inappropriate. Very disrespectful to the performer or pastor. They have prepared something special for you and deserve your undivided attention


Since I am in a choir that sits at the front of the church, I can tell you that there are many more people sound asleep and snoring during the sermon.

We have a lovely silver haired lady that sits through 2 services (because she likes both styles of music) and wants to hear the sermon again, because she is hard of hearing. She sits in the short left wing without many pews, usually where folks in wheels chairs or walkers sit. She knits chemo hats and slippers and facecloths that she gives to her seat mates at the end of the services. The pastor does not mind at all.


----------



## AuntyAmy (Feb 12, 2018)

SquidgeWA said:


> The analogy of checking cell phones to knitting really hit me. Yeah, they're about the same. I don't knit while at "events" or "occasions" because I must focus on my knitting or I lose my place. And I do turn off (or at least certainly silence) my phone and stash it.


And I think that is the biggest factor. If you must pull out patterns and charts and tools and count out loud - that is distracting. If you are doing vanilla socks or granny's washcloth, the needles know how to do it anyway, without the knitter paying much attention to what is in her hands - that's barely noticeable.


----------



## gma.geeg (Sep 12, 2014)

Phones are also a display of rudeness.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

I disagree. When my Church has special concerts, I knit or crochet and I sit in the front not in the back. This helps me to concentrate more on the music. I do this especially when there’s an intermission. I take my knitting/crocheting with me to my grand kids’ concerts/performances too. I think some people don’t understand the benefits of how these crafts help us concentrate more.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

My knitting is such a part of who I am, that if I don’t have it with me, my nearest and dearest ask if anything is wrong. They know I will have it with me and yet they continue to invite me to the kid’s sporting events, concerts, dance recitals. I bring it to family holiday dinners and they know it will come out as we visit before and after the meal.

I don’t believe there is any “right” answer to this question. It depends on the situation and the people involved. I’ve knit at music festivals in small venues. I figure if my eyes are on the performers, and I am tapping my toes and swaying with the music, the performers, if they notice me, know that despite what my hands are doing, I am enjoying their music.

At a children’s concert/recital there is enough down time that I can knit almost non stop and yet pause to watch most of the “acts” in total. And that doesn’t even take into consideration that my away-from-home-knitting is so simple I can knit without looking at it or even without light so in actuality I could knit even more.

If I were in the OP’s position, I would apologize to my sister and be very reticent to attend any more recitals, finding other ways to support my sister. Not because my knitting is so important, but because my comfort should be at least a small consideration in her mind. 

Reading about knitting in pre op made me smile. I knit in the dentist’s chair. I am extremely dentalphobic and knitting, to my way of thinking, is preferable to drugs. My dentist and his staff obviously feel the same way, as they accept it, without even any friendly kidding.


----------



## gma.geeg (Sep 12, 2014)

gma.geeg said:


> Phones are also a display of rudeness.


I can't seem to make my 'reply" go where I intended, a post on page 2.
I too take knitting wherever I go, just in case. 
But I agree, as many have stated. Think of the other guests who don't knit, or the person putting on the event. They don't understand our reasons and have every right to be distracted or annoyed. Of course no one is going to tell you they mind but there is a time and place for everything and on those occasions you should just stay home and knit if you can't be respectful of your host and your surroundings.
I'm glad to see most of you agree!


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

I don't see how knitting in the back row would have bothered anyone. I usually end up behind someone who completely blocks my view so knitting would keep me from being annoyed. I always have a mindless project with me but I don't always pull it out. 
It was nice of you to go to your sisters recital. I would have taken my knitting too.


----------



## JackieS (Jul 6, 2011)

I wouldn't do it, but only because I am a process knitter and end up concentrating so much in my project that I don't even hear the phone ring sometimes, which I'm sure would appear rude to others. However, I would absolutely not be offended at seeing someone else knitting. I've seen gals knitting in church. That is their business, not mine. Besides, how do we know the reason they're doing that. Perhaps they are so nervous being in public that it's their only way to socialize without freaking out. I have a couple of friends like that. It's tough for them to leave home so this helps. Other people's business is their own, and my goodness, if they're doing it in the back of the room, what in the world is the harm in that? Like the teacher used to say, "Eyes forward!!"


----------



## JoLink (Oct 17, 2016)

JackieS said:


> I wouldn't do it, but only because I am a process knitter and end up concentrating so much in my project that I don't even hear the phone ring sometimes, which I'm sure would appear rude to others. However, I would absolutely not be offended at seeing someone else knitting. I've seen gals knitting in church. That is their business, not mine. Besides, how do we know the reason they're doing that. Perhaps they are so nervous being in public that it's their only way to socialize without freaking out. I have a couple of friends like that. It's tough for them to leave home so this helps. Other people's business is their own, and my goodness, if they're doing it in the back of the room, what in the world is the harm in that? Like the teacher used to say, "Eyes forward!!"


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## McPesty (Apr 26, 2017)

Some people have therapy animals, some people think their cell phones are attached to them and can't be anywhere without them ...... So I take my knitting with me and decide at that point if it is needed to keep the anxiety down. If not needed, then it is with me and stays in my beautiful knitting bag, still by my side to lower my anxiety. If I didn't, then I would probably stay home.


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

I too knit at the movies. If I do not keep my hands bussy I can't sit still and enjoy the movies. Most of my friends are surpirsed by how many things I have never seen, I usually see movies in parts as I pass by the tv when my family is watching. It can take years for a whole movie to be seen.


----------



## Julianne_T (Apr 8, 2016)

KateLyn11 said:


> If I were in the OP's position, I would apologize to my sister and be very reticent to attend any more recitals, finding other ways to support my sister. Not because my knitting is so important, but because my comfort should be at least a small consideration in her mind.


Hi, KateLyn11. It was even easier than that. After reading many of these responses, I changed my mind about knitting at her recitals. Since I was attending to support her, it made total sense to me to do it in a way that was sensitive to her feelings. I told her I wouldn't bring my knitting to future recitals. We were both happy with that.


----------



## Frosch (Feb 5, 2014)

I would not take my knitting to any kind of performance or the movie theater or any get-together with friends and family.


----------



## ceejay42 (Nov 18, 2013)

I don't think anybody has mentioned the difference between knitting garter or stockinette without looking, and knitting lace or cables or somthing that required your concentration. Clearly the people who can knit in the movies can knit without looking, and the rudeness level of that is a whole different ballpark than knitting something that you have to pay a lot of attention to.
I'd say if you can knit in the dark, you can knit almost anywhere. Almost. Maybe not a recital :sm17: , but almost


----------



## Amyah (Oct 17, 2017)

I think it depends on the situation. Here, where I live, we have movie nights at the community house. People often bring their knits and it is perfectly ok. When it is something you have to listen to and not look at ~ like a recital vs theater act ~ I think that knitting is ok (simple knitting of course). You can sit in the back so people are not "disturbed" by... whatever...

Now, we have also to be logic, there is cases where it would not be appropriate to knit. We can't say it is bad or good, it is a case by case situation.


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

Carlyta said:


> I disagree. When my Church has special concerts, I knit or crochet and I sit in the front not in the back. This helps me to concentrate more on the music. I do this especially when there's an intermission. I take my knitting/crocheting with me to my grand kids' concerts/performances too. I think some people don't understand the benefits of how these crafts help us concentrate more.


I agree about better concentration on what is going on whether a church service of a music program or even a boring meeting of any sort. After many years, I still remember many of the sermons I heard while my hands were busy (usually crocheting) and still take some sort of project when I attending meetings.

Another benefit is how many people you meet...either other crafters or those interested in what you're making and if they don't do a craft, I always encourage them to take up something.


----------



## linnet (Aug 16, 2016)

I don't agree that a recital is a purely auditory event. Those are real people up there performing, and they deserve all of your attention. They will frequently look and smile at the audience, and it's interesting to watch their faces as they concentrate. You can see the joy on the person's face at particular points. With kids you can even see relief when they get past a part that was difficult for them. It's not at all the same thing as listening to a cd at home. 

Adults are supposed to be role models for good manners. I went with my mother, grandmother and great grandmother to see Maya Angelou, and it was stadium type seating. There was a sea of lighted phones all over the auditorium and one of the women in front of us was actually playing a game while that wonderful lady was speaking.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

Julianne_T said:


> Hi, KateLyn11. It was even easier than that. After reading many of these responses, I changed my mind about knitting at her recitals. Since I was attending to support her, it made total sense to me to do it in a way that was sensitive to her feelings. I told her I wouldn't bring my knitting to future recitals. We were both happy with that.


Then that is the PERFECT answer for you two. Just as my "family" continues to invite me, knowing that I will have knitting in hand. As I said it depends on the parties involved. I'm happy you worked out a solution that fits you both.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

I still believe it is dependent on the situation. When a former coworker played with the local symphony, I did not take my knitting. When I go to a childrens’ concert I knit until the house lights go down (even though I can knit in the dark). I watch the first performance with my knitting in my inactive hands, then knit until the next group is ready then sit with my knitting in my hands until that number is done and repeat through out the recital.

But then I don’t have an anxiety/concentration disorder. If I did I would knit through as I do when flying or at the dentist’s office, the two time I am unusually and severely anxious. I hope those of you who are so absolute in your feelings (then stay home) never suffer or have a loved one suffer from severe anxiety. It is isolating enough without being told to forgo your coping mechanism or stay home.


----------



## Rosanne13 (Feb 6, 2017)

It's amazing that quiet hobbies such as knitting and crocheting at a public event is considered inappropriate, yet texting, tweeting, sending Facebook messages and Instagram chats, along with playing games on one's cell phone, is totally acceptable and has become the norm. It has become totally acceptable to stand in a grocery checkout line while on a cell phone and completely ignore the cashier with this rude behavior. Wow, have the times changed!!!!!! I know people that knit/crochet at lectures, church, etc. I have brought my craft work to numerous lectures etc, and the only comments I get are "Oh, what are you making?" My feeling is that if you don't like what I am doing, don't look at me, and don't sit near me. As long as I am not disturbing or bothering anyone, keep your opinions to yourself. Go and comment to the rude teen/millennial and see what their reaction is. Enough said!!!!!


----------



## eneira12 (Dec 18, 2013)

If I went to a recital without knitting, I would either critique everything and everyone or fall asleep. I can pay better attention if I'm knitting.


----------



## YarnGrndma (Nov 3, 2016)

We go to band concerts every week in the summer--I take my knitting. You can still listen and knit--the concerts are outside. We go to basketball games and my husband always reminds me to take my knitting and my Kindle. He knows it's boring to just sit and wait for time between games of any kind. He jokingly calls me his "knitwit". I see women crocheting and they can still watch the games-we don't have anyone on the team, just like to pick the best game to see every week. I don't bring it to my grands piano recital, but I could--music and knitting are soothing and so good for your well being.


----------



## Lisa BB (Jun 28, 2017)

Hi

I know i cannot knit at a STYX concert,(I would not want to) but when i got married a few years ago, my mother sat away from everyone knitting. Then she tried to shoplift. Thank heaven my friends watched her like hawks.

But to knit at a wedding. I was beyond caring.


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

I think you should knit where ever you are comfortable doing it.


----------



## ceejay42 (Nov 18, 2013)

Lisa BB said:


> Hi
> 
> I know i cannot knit at a STYX concert,(I would not want to) but when i got married a few years ago, my mother sat away from everyone knitting. Then she tried to shoplift. Thank heaven my friends watched her like hawks.
> 
> But to knit at a wedding. I was beyond caring.


Lisa I'm really sorry to hear how your mother is, that's a tough situation. Stay strong and be true to yourself.
I just had to comment too though that my husband and I go to a lot of rock concerts (Styx puts on a great show, don't they?) and that is one place that it would never occur to me to bring my knitting. I am almost always a fidgety person, but at a rock concert that all goes away.... Maybe that's partly why I love them so much! (It's definitely not the crowds, that part I don't like!)


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

I agree with your sister.

My children played the piano, and it annoyed me to no end the way that some parents left after their child had performed. No respect for the effort that the others performers had put in.

You gave off the sense that you would rather have been elsewhere.


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

That is a sad realization of the disrespect people have today


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

Well said :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

I can't see anything wrong with taking your knitting with you to a recital, especially as you were sitting at the back. As long as you didn't make any noise to distract other patrons around you, it shouldn't have been a problem. I can listen to music, watch a movie and still knit. Have taken my knitting to the movies before this.


----------



## Irish Kathleen (Feb 6, 2014)

scumbugusa said:


> That is a sad realization of the disrespect people have today


I agree -- well said! Thank you.


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

I would leave my knitting at home.
There is a time and a place for everything.
That goes for the PHONES as well.


----------

